# Hunting Clothing, Which Are Best?



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Hi All,

I know there's a similar question like this already, but I hope to get more specific answers so that I and others can use this as a camo buying resource.

Basically, I need new stuff. I would like a lightweight turkey/dove/small game setup. I would like a outer shell deer hunting setup (with options for layers).  I would like a waterfowl hunting setup (boots included)

Lightweight turkey/dove/small game:
What do you guys think? This would most likely be more like a long sleeve camo shirt that isn't too hot, but made of high quality fabric. I was looking at a few under armor products. Also would need some light pants.

Deer Hunting (Outer Shell):
I like to layer, so an outer shell of relatively light but water/wind proof is needed. A jacket and pants/bibs. Also, what do you guys think about the layers underneith? A wicking/underarmor layer and maybe some thermals?

Waterfowl:
This setup needs to be good in the nastiest of conditions. Waterproof, 100%. What do you guys use? Needs to be warm. Also, I saw Firstflight suggested Muck Boots. Know anymore about them? Why are they the best?

Thanks for your help. My lack of understanding of fashion and disinterest in clothes shopping unfortunately has effected my hunting clothing selection abilities  I definately need help!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

_"Lightweight turkey/dove/small game:
What do you guys think? This would most likely be more like a long sleeve camo shirt that isn't too hot, but made of high quality fabric. I was looking at a few under armor products. Also would need some light pants."_
You will also need a loan...If UD is what you are looking at. LOL 

Early season I use just what you stated long sleeves and light weight pant's. The The pants need to shead the rose and blackberry well. I would look for the right camo patterns more-so then brand for the spring time.

[I]"Deer Hunting (Outer Shell):
I like to layer, so an outer shell of relatively light but water/wind proof is needed. A jacket and pants/bibs. Also, what do you guys think about the layers underneith? A wicking/underarmor layer and maybe some thermals?"[/I]

I have Rocky heavy to mid long johns ($15 each) They work great! If it is to cold I layer them. Most of what I hunt with is fleece Of coarse pants and top. If it is windy I add a layer of wind proof somewhere. In the rain I use a nice light packable rain suit. Noise isn't that big of a deal in the rain. My point is unlike Duck hunting sound matters and I have yet to find anything that is as quiet as fleece. Most say that it is, even mico fleece say's that it is quiet but they are not, just wool which is kind of heavy.. Rocky makes some good quiet stuff but I have found that they don't hold up to well. UD makes some great stuff but I just can't justify spending that much. I like to have several outfits and camo patterns. $500+ for each would just be silly.

_"Waterfowl:
This setup needs to be good in the nastiest of conditions. Waterproof, 100%. What do you guys use? Needs to be warm. Also, I saw Firstflight suggested Muck Boots. Know anymore about them? Why are they the best?"_

I like everything DRAKE. When I buy duck hunting cloths I will spend money. You are in the worst conditions of all hunting, rain snow wind just the nastyest stuff there is. There for I like to buy the best. A nice outfit may cost a bit but it seems to last a good 7 years. As for the boots I just use the rubber boots that come just below the knee. It doesn't matter what the make is just that they are at least 1000 thin.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Thanks a lot Wildman. For some reason I didn't think about Rocky. I'll have to browse their selection. I think you're right about the pricey duck stuff....it's just worth it. Now I just gotta find the right outfit.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

If Your close to Nelsonville, They have a good sale going on at the Outlet store


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I'm going to try and hit Rocky on Thursday. Thanks


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Just a little heads up, dont leave anything in Your vehicle that has any value, They've been smashing windows in and stealing anything that looks valueable, Happened to us a few weks ago parked infront of the entrance doors in broad daylight


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Waterfowl: I have bibs and jacket in cabelas dry plus....love it. The cabelas 1600 waders....love em when its cold. Muck boots....+100. Made of neoprene and high quality rubber. Worth the money. Buy cheap (or let your girlfriend buy for you, but I wouldn't know about that ;-)) and you will wish you had Muck boots


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

just look at under armour the got the good stuff ..they have heat gear for when it's hot out .and cold gear for when it down right cold the 4.0 base layer is the best ..

yes the muck boots are the best


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

I will have my new UA gear tomorrow (Rut Control Jacket and Pants and Base Layer 5.0). I will let you know what I think of them. Keep in mind that they only make a 32" inseam...which is irrelevant for me since I tuck my pants in to my muck boots haha. They are expensive but I get them half off so its not terrible.


----------

